

Ask HN: Joining the Product Hunt Community? - connorblack

Hello HN!<p>I was wondering if anyone has any advice for breaking into the Product Hunt community?<p>I&#x27;ve been an avid browser of the site for some time, and I&#x27;m a strong believer that this tool is an absolute necessity in this day and age, but now I&#x27;d like to get involved and start contributing!<p>Thanks,
Connor Black
@connorblack_
======
bramgg
> I'm a strong believer that this tool is an absolute necessity in this day
> and age

Wat

~~~
bramgg
OP: To answer your question, make something worth posting (can be a simple
side project) and tweet Ryan Hoover asking for an invite. AFAIK he got
traction initially by tweeting at people who posted Show HNs, and even though
PH is past that now I'm pretty sure he's still very active on Twitter and your
chances of being accepted are quite high.

